# I'm allergic to my springador female that's not fixed



## Janedoe (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello I am allergic to Athena my black springador that I love to death but I can't keep living like this and I won't take meds. 
I am located in magna , she is smart, house trained and has all the great qualities of a hunting dog. 
She is also sweet as can be and loves everyone and other dogs. Only someone that knows dogs can have her. 
Please contact me at 801 793 7388


----------

